
Will embedded clustering kill Kubernetes? - newcrobuzon
https://www.titanoboa.io/cluster.html
======
verdverm
I doubt anything can kill Kubernetes at this point. Enterprise is adopting
Kubernetes faster and now asking for it specifically. It's where the world of
computing is going. That's what I'm seeing anyhow. Definitely would not
recommend Netflix OSS for clustering features at this point

